# Eclipse und Lesezeichen setzen ?



## Der-Gast (6. Sep 2007)

moin moin

meine frage ist folgende

also es gibt so Srpungmarken oder Lesezeichen in den meisten IDE's

bei Delphi z.b. kann man 10 Stücksetzen

das mache ich mit Umschalt+Strg und dann 0-9 halt

und nach bedarf kann ich per tastatzr wieder an der stelle zurück springen

also str + zahl

wie geht das nun in Eclipse ?

lg,


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (6. Sep 2007)

"Bookmark" ist bei Eclipse das Stichwort. 

http://www.luisdelarosa.com/2005/02...marks-to-track-important-places-in-your-code/


----------



## Gast (6. Sep 2007)

toll nur das es wirder maus geklicke ist

geht das auch per tastatur ???


----------



## Wildcard (6. Sep 2007)

PlugIn schreiben. Vielleicht gibt's aber auch schon eins...


----------



## Gast (6. Sep 2007)

sowas sollte eigentlich von haus aus drin sein
hat jeder gute editor oder ide drin


----------



## Wildcard (6. Sep 2007)

1. was ist den jeder?
2. Ist Eclipse weder ein Editor, noch eine IDE  :wink:


----------



## Guest (6. Sep 2007)

sondern ?

spielzeug ?


----------



## Wildcard (6. Sep 2007)

Framework


----------



## Guest (7. Sep 2007)

naja gut

in meinen augen ist es eine ide weil ich die funktionen einer ide hat

aber ein Framework sollte dieses auch haben


wo gibt es denn eine liste der plugins damit ich sowas mal nachinstallieren kann ?

nervt mich voll das ich keine bookmarks per tastatur habe


----------



## Faruun (7. Sep 2007)

bei google unter "eclipse plugins"


----------



## Wildcard (7. Sep 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> naja gut
> 
> in meinen augen ist es eine ide weil ich die funktionen einer ide hat


Das JDT PlugIn ist eine Java IDE wenn du das meinst.
Eine 'Liste aller PlugIns' wirst du übrigens nicht finden, da es wohl mittlerweile wohl schon mehr PlugIns für Eclipse als für Emacs gibt, sprich, die Anzahl tendiert gegen unendlich.


----------

